

PARC 'office of the future' - 40 years later - bl4k
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=xerox-parc-biegelsen-40

======
brc
One thing about PARC that has always struck me is that it was essentially the
product of photocopying patents. Without that mountain of cash generated by a
photocopying monopoly, no PARC. The irony is that the PC, more than anything
else, is the biggest foe of the photocopier. I haven't used one in years. It's
a fascinating story.

~~~
patrickgzill
I thought that the one thing that came out of PARC (after it was started using
the mountain of cash you mention) that paid for the entire thing was the laser
printer patent? So they got you either way :-)

